# Phil wood stuff



## Sacket cycle works (Sep 17, 2019)

Just curious what a set of these Phil hubs are worth. I have bought out a major collection and will be selling some of the later items such as these hubs and other BMX stuff.


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 17, 2019)

How many spokes holes?  Phil hubs are often sold on EBay to see a price. Roger


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2019)

Not bmx hubs.Even if 36 hole,the quick release axles are road bike fixie and mtb.bmx solid axles are expensive and hard to get.


----------



## Lars Cohn (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a pair of first gen BMX Phils just serviced by Phil Wood &Co.
Provided they're 36h, conversion to bmx hubs would be around $200 via Phil Wood. May be more if they need new bearings. Once the conversion is made and (if) they're in great condition you could get around 400-500 for the pair. Give Phil Wood a call....


----------

